
Show HN: An Experimental Parenting Initiative - sabmalik
https://handsonparent.com/
======
sabmalik
Hey all, I started this little initiative a few months ago where a few parents
wanted to actively take part in preparing the children for the times to come,
in hopefully a balanced way.

We have created this blog in the hope that our learnings and failings might
help other parents. We started off with this document
[https://handsonparent.com/2019/04/01/what-is-hands-on-
parent...](https://handsonparent.com/2019/04/01/what-is-hands-on-parenting/)
that kinda shows our core aims.

I would be extremely happy to receive any feedback on the content and the
initiative as a whole.

